# Wheel set and tire upgrade recommendations?



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok, I'm the guy with the new Intenso and as much as I love it bone stock, I will definitely be looking at doing some modest (Intenso level-appropriate) upgrades: 
Next summer I plan to round out the Ultegra group set with crank, BB and brakes, but sooner than that, I would like lighter wheels. I really like what I've read here and elsewhere about Fulcrum Racing 3 set and plan to get those, but what about tires? 
Since the Fulcrum Racing 3's are different size from and back (26/30) new tires are going to be needed as well.
The stock set up is Hutchinson Equinox on the Fulcrum Racing Sports and for me durability is much more important than speed, but if I can get them lighter than the Equinox, that would be great as well. Interesting to note that for the first 200 miles/3 wks with my new Intenso, I have not had to add any air to the tires...weird! Maybe it's the warm weather we've been having around here.

Are tubeless an option? Does that cut down the weight?

Please help!

Thanks


----------



## Volsung (Apr 12, 2012)

I just mounted some Panaracer Gravelking 28c tires to my Intenso yesterday. Was previously running Compass 26c tires, but kept getting flats. The Gravelkings are amazing. They're also 31 dollars on Amazon.

I'll probably switch to Schwalbe Pro One tubeless next spring or their 30c S-One, also tubeless. In the mean time though, these Panaracers are where it's at.

Tubeless might save a little weight, but it's more about ride quality, reliability, and less rolling resistance.


----------



## DIV (Aug 18, 2015)

I just installed Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels coupled with Continental GP4000SII tires.
Merlin in UK offered a nice package deal.
i went for a short ride and the difference was not dramatic, but noticeable, also a more tight and precise ride, also smoother.
I'll have more info after a longer ride this morning.
however, I'm happy that I shed on pound of weight off my total bike weight.


----------



## Oncojeans (Jan 14, 2012)

DIV said:


> I just installed Fulcrum Racing 3 wheels coupled with Continental GP4000SII tires.
> Merlin in UK offered a nice package deal.
> i went for a short ride and the difference was not dramatic, but noticeable, also a more tight and precise ride, also smoother.
> I'll have more info after a longer ride this morning.
> however, I'm happy that I shed on pound of weight off my total bike weight.


I just bought a 2014 Intense and swapped the Reparto Corse standard wheels for Mavic Ksyrium Equipes, together with Continental 4 Season tyres. The difference is noticeable and the Ksyriums are very light and smooth rolling. I also have a Sempre with Ksyriums and just bought a Pinarello Rokh and upgraded to Fulcrum Racing 3s. I think you should try both sets b before deciding


----------

